# Cracked 2008 Madone Seat Mast...



## futurchef (Aug 20, 2007)

Have had my Madone 5.2 for about three weeks. Discovered a crack in the seat mast today. Runs longitudinally along the front of the mast from the end to about 2 inches up the mast. Not happy. Re-visiting the shop tomorrow. Thinking it's an overtightened clamp. Will be curious how this on is handled...


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that. I'm sure everything will be taken care of but the anxiety of it all sure is a bummer.

On a side note, I saw one yesterday at the rest stop of our group ride and thought it was one of the most beautiful things in the world.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh man!!! Bummer!


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

wonder how the Trek repair " intergrated " seatpost.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

You are talking about the seatcap and not the frame right? Can't they can just replace it? It's basically just a seatpost.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Where in his post does it say Seat Cap? He said Mast 3 times and might very well be an integral part of the frame.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

brentster said:


> Where in his post does it say Seat Cap? He said Mast 3 times and might very well be an integral part of the frame.


I know he said mast but what he described might be the cap. 
(from the end to about 2 inches up the mast)-- if it's the frame how can the crack be running from the end of the mast up the mast? Just trying to clarify the problem!


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

more reason for me to dislike the " new " Madone.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh jeeze, this is reminding me of this argument.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H4_9kDO3q0w

Substitute "Seat Mast" for "Swallow"


----------



## elistan (Oct 12, 2005)

wow zken, i would have never guessed that you dislike the new madone, thats a shocker. 

to the op, keep us posted on what trek says/do for ya.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

c'mon give a brother some love. i meant no harms. just expressing my feeling.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

futurchef said:


> Re-visiting the shop tomorrow.


And?

It's not really fair to roll out this "bombshell" without a follow-up. 

I hope Trek and/or the dealer did you right.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

cartmaniac said:


> I hope Trek and/or the dealer did you right.


I hope Madone owners pay close attention to torque specs from now on.... ; )


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

futurchef said:


> Have had my Madone 5.2 for about three weeks. Discovered a crack in the seat mast today. Runs longitudinally along the front of the mast from the end to about 2 inches up the mast. Not happy. Re-visiting the shop tomorrow. Thinking it's an overtightened clamp. Will be curious how this on is handled...


Pictures please....

How much do you weigh?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bas said:


> Pictures please....
> 
> How much do you weigh?


You just wanna see pictures of a cracked seatmast eh?  NTTAWWT though..

He weighs in at 310lbs and is 6'6" and is a wrestler.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Update?*

Surely you've talked to the dealer about this, what's up?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> You just wanna see pictures of a cracked seatmast eh?  NTTAWWT though..
> 
> He weighs in at 310lbs and is 6'6" and is a wrestler.



yeah, maybe his a$$ is rock solid hard, and is wide too... so it caused a lot of sideways movement while in the saddle.. lol


----------

